# ZenDrive



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Am I one of the only lucky ones in Canada to own one of these? They are as good as gold on Ebay these days.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Am I one of the only lucky ones in Canada to own one of these? They are as good as gold on Ebay these days.


Bought one when they first came out, sold about 6 months later. That was before the prices went nuts. Nice pedal for sure.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Am I one of the only lucky ones in Canada to own one of these? They are as good as gold on Ebay these days.


Are these hot due to the Robben Ford factor?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Are these hot due to the Robben Ford factor?


You can definately get Dumble like tone out of them. Probably why Robben uses one.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not sure what the wait is like but Alf still sells them for $179. I'm giving serious thought to ordering another now that I've got the Bandmaster. I'm sure it will work very nicely with a fender amp.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You can definately get Dumble like tone out of them. Probably why Robben uses one.


hmmm...might be a good one to add to the arsenal. I'm really liking my ProAnalog Dirt Royale /w Cheeze right now, but a different flavour of dirt is always nice


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

most Canadians wouldn't pay for one ...I find the pedal craze isn't as big up here. I'm huge into it! I'm on the list for a Zendrive2.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

TimH said:


> most Canadians wouldn't pay for one ...I find the pedal craze isn't as big up here. I'm huge into it! I'm on the list for a Zendrive2.


Unfortunately, I'm one of the minority. I buy way too many boutique pedals:frown:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Unfortunately, I'm one of the minority. I buy way too many boutique pedals:frown:


ditto :redface:


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Tell me about it...I can't seem to stop- Fulltone, Diamond, vintage stuff....where does it all end? LOL
> 
> gtrguy


At least it's cheaper than buying lots of Guitars and Amps...I seem to have that under control


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Tell me about it...I can't seem to stop- Fulltone, Diamond, vintage stuff....where does it all end? LOL
> 
> gtrguy


As I've said before, I don't want it to end, I'm having too much fun. :food-smiley-004:


----------

